# chirping/sqeaking noise



## THEGOATLS2 (Nov 5, 2012)

So i'm new to the forum but i've got a question for you guys. I have a stock 05 GTO (65000 miles) with the LS2 and 6 speed and i've been getting a chirping/sqeaking noise. 

Crank it up in the morning rain or not and it chirps just like a belt, start to go down the road the sqeak speeds up with the rpm, depress the clutch and as the rpm drops the chirp stops. After you drive it for 10 or so minutes the sqeak seems to go away. I've replaced both belts and checked all the main drive belt pulleys, all turn freely with no pits or grooves in the pulleys. 

I'm going to check into the AC belt pulleys soon but I was curious if someone had run into the same problem. Hoping it won't be a throwout bearing and will be a quick fix. Any input is appreciated. Thanks guys.!


----------



## B-ville Goat (Oct 5, 2008)

I have the same problem on my '03 Silverado, turned out to be the little belt for the A/C. If you can get to it while it's chirping, use a screwdriver, block of wood, whatever, to put more tension on that belt by pushing(lightly) on the tensioner and see if the sound changes. I usually replacde that tiny ass belt about once a year to keep it quiet until I started using gatorback belts on it!


----------



## JPeezey (Sep 16, 2012)

Helpful advise... THANKS

Sent from my EVO using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------

